# Check out my motion sensor!



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey guys, check out the motion sensor we whipped up for our haunted house this year.

It was made from simple parts from the local Home Depot. We used motion sensors from a household security system, they can be programmed to stay active from 5 seconds to 8 minutes once triggered.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work...looks perfect


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

What is the yellow thing and the white multiplug thing for? (dont ya just love all the technical talk)


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I must have missed that one. What part of the store did you find it in. Do yo have a how to I would live to add it to my motion detection methods section of my website.


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Aquayne said:


> What is the yellow thing and the white multiplug thing for? (dont ya just love all the technical talk)


Hehehe... the yellow thing has lights on it to tell us when the plug is being provided power.. helps to set the timer on the motion sensor. The white multiplug dealie just makes it easier to plug cords into it.

I have a hand-drawn diagram of the wiring that went into this thing, i'll see if I can scan it and post it up.

You can find the motion detectors and outlets in the hardware section and where they have home security systems with flood lights at the local home-depot.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice work. This is a very easy project that just about anyone can build.

In it's most simple form, you can just take a motion sensor light, wire nut on a power cord and put plug adapters in the sockets. Building it into a junction box like Ironside did is even nicer.

The only problem I've found with motion sensors is that most reset immediately so if lots of people are walking by you effect/prop goes off continuously. Solving that requires a prop controller or timer relay.


----------

